# Beef Heart???



## rojas reef (Aug 24, 2011)

i was wondering does anyone feed their fish beef heart, and if u do, how often and pros n cons u know off. i just started feeding it for my ghost knife fish and he seem to really like it, my pleco goes for it aswell. :fish:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't, but there are people in my club that do. Supposed to be high protein, good nutrition and affordable. A lot of work, though and you have to clean up any uneaten portion.


----------



## rojas reef (Aug 24, 2011)

*thanks*

then i guess for now ill keep feeding it since they eat the whole cube i put in, if i notice something wrong ill post it.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I use beefheart in rotation with about 8 different frozen foods for my carnivores. I also occasionally give some to juvenile omnivores. My bumblebee gobies and Dario dario won't eat it, everyone else will.


----------



## rojas reef (Aug 24, 2011)

im feeding it to a ghost knife but my pleco always seems to go for it aswell. n he will eat blood worms aswell. is this normal?


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

I use lots of beef heart for my discus Among other things..As for your pleco its a L165 Leopard sailfin pleco? if so it should have some meats but its main diet should be vegetable matter. All pleco's will eat whatever they can find even if there said vegetarians..My common Bn and L183's eat left over beef heart too as they are in the tank with my discus and when i drop in the beef heart they come running out as its a tasty treat for them. But it does not take long for the discus to scatter them back to there hideouts as they always eat everything by fanning the bottom getting the pieces to float up.


----------



## rojas reef (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks for the info it gives me a more clear idea on that type of meal, so do u feed the beef heart daily?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some discus people do, It is really high protein, so research how much protein your fish need. You might just want to do every other day or once or week.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I used to take beefheart, bloodworms, glassworms, frozen peas and frozen broccoli and put them all into the blender. After I mixed them up real good, I would pour the resulting mush back into the plastic trays the frozen foods came in. This would give me perfectly sized cubes of delicious healthy food.

Beefheart is a good high protein food that is good for carnivorous fish. I would either mix it in with other food, or only feed it to carnivores. I would not use it as a primary means of food though.


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

my discus get 2 feedings a day of beef heart and 3rd of a super green mix with brine shrimp or blood worms and now adding plecocane. they also eat cucumber I feed to the pleco's every other day and some super green sinking wafers. But these are growing Discus and only the size of baseballs maybe a little bigger. They are about 4.5 months old. I know some who only feed them beef heart. I wouldn't compare a Discus diet to a ghost knife but then again I know zero about ghost knife's other than they get really really big so I never thought about getting one


----------



## rojas reef (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah they will get real big, but thats what im looking foward to it, n i think ill will do the mixing thing, sounds like a great idea.


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

Good luck with him/her they are simple amazing fish after a little reading about them. I always find mixing foods is an easy way to get them to eat things they would rather pass on. My Discus and several other fish I have won't eat the super green flake thou they need it in there diet so I mix it and they don't know there eating healthy ;-) It sure beats starving them till they have to eat it....


----------



## rojas reef (Aug 24, 2011)

thats a good way to say it, i wouldnt starve my fish, i think they are spoiled fish... i never taken so much care of any animal before, when i saw the ghost knife thats when i new i needed a fish tank n when i finally got him, i take so much care of him or her not sure. i dont notice the money i spend in my tank till its all gone lol.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

rojas reef said:


> i dont notice the money i spend in my tank till its all gone lol.


Welcome to the club!


----------

